# New 8wk old puppy whines and cries all night.



## 1funcrazygal (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had my girl for 2 days now and she is seperated from mom, bros/sis and 2 other dogs. She was fine when my bf's 3 y.o. dog was with her the first night but last night she was up every hour crying like someone was killing her. I have her in an open crate in the bathroom with a baby gate in the door opening so she can wander in and out of the crate. I know it is seperation anxiety but mom needs her sleep. How long does this phase usually last? Should I put her back with my bf's dog or just let her be until she works it out on her own first. I would hate for her to not be able to be alone and howl and cry all night long unless there is another dog/human around. I tried moving her closer to me by putting her in my bathroom off the bedroom, that way she can hear me at least. It didn't work either. I also put t-shirts, toys, blankets in the bed with her. She does the same if I put her outside and walk away for a minute or two, she starts howling and whining. Any info would be appreciated on whether to let her be or pair her up with bf's dog????


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2009)

Aww... it's not separation anxiety, she's just a wee pup. All babies need to feel close to thier family/pack... it's thier job to follow you around and learn & it's instinct not to loose sight of you, because they know they're to young to fend for themselves.

Try moving the crate to your bedroom. I think leaving her alone at such a young age could bring on separaton issues.

Also it _would_ be a good idea for her to be with your bf's dog... she will learn from him _and_ socialization at a young age is very important.

Good luck


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Remember this is a tiny baby you're dealing with.  

She should be in a crate beside your bed. That way you can get up every 3 hours and take her outside to potty. If you let her potty in her crate or in the room where she's staying (bathroom), it will be ten times harder to potty train her later. So, unless you want the dog eliminating all over your house, put her in a crate, put it beside your bed and potty train her now. 

Having a new puppy is like having a new baby. They cry in the night. You're GOING to lose some sleep. 

It's not "spearation anxiety". It's a baby puppy who has yet to get used to the new routine. Don't get her out of the crate when she cries. That just teaches her to cry to get out. Just get her out every 3 hours, take her out to potty and then put her back in.


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

I have the same problem! Last night was his first night home and I ended up sleeping right next to his crate and that still didn't help, he's only happy if he is laying next to me and touching me. 

Are you supposed to scold your puppy when he whines? I've been ignoring him and some friends of mine say to scold when he's noisy, but I don't want to associate the crate with punishment. What should I be doing if he's noisy? Or how can I encourage the quiet behavior?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

You should ignore the whining. I know it's hard. But that's what you should do. No scolding.  He doesn't know that he's supposed to be quiet yet. If you encourage him being quiet in his crate, that's just going to rouse him and start him whining again. When he's a little older, you can work on "quiet", but for now, there's not a whole lot to do other than wait out this stage of puppy-dom.


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes! Little Jaeger is much more confident about his new life. He doesn't need to be right next to us all the time anymore, he's quite content being in the same room with us. He still loves to play with us, but can keep himself occupied if we aren't playing with him. He was quiet inside his crate last night, and so far hasn't had an accident inside his crate. Several accidents inside the home though--our fault! We're still working on the timing thing.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, it's tough, but you have to just ignore it. I've had my puppy for just about 3 weeks, and it was only a couple days ago that she finally stopped crying completely. The first night I had her, she cried pretty much nonstop for 6 hours, at which point I had been driven insane and decided to just get up for the morning. Everyone had told me it only lasts 2 or 3 nights, but Juno was very slow at getting better... it took about 1 week for her to get to the point where she was only crying for 15 minutes, and I was actually satisfied with that. But I'm much happier now that she doesn't cry at all! 

It does help if they're near you. With my other dog, we had her crated in the laundry room for a couple nights. And she screamed and screamed. Then, the crate was actually small enough that I put it on my bed, and she was MUCH happier that way. I started out with it close enough to me that I could stick my fingers in there, then I gradually moved it further and further down the bed, until I eventually put it on the floor, and she was fine.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

take up water by 9pm and go for last potty at 11pm.
put puppy in a crate by your bed and ideally have the other dog sleep in the same room so that you are sleeping as a pack.
If that doesnt work go to the pet store and get DAP or comfort zone which comes in diffusers, collars, and sprays. it's mommy dog pheromones and it REALLY helps in this sort of situation.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Another thing that can help, but ONLY if the pup won't tear it apart, is a stuffed animal. I know it might sound silly but it does often work.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

Oh I'm so glad I found this. We have had our puppy for two days and last night my bofriend and I both got NO sleep. She wasn't just whining for no reason, she was itching herself like crazy and whining while she itched and bit herself. I gave her a small bath in the sink with special puppy shampoo thinking that would help but it didn't. We took her to the vet this morning and they found NOTHING but some dandruff. I paid almost $100 for that whole visit for her to tell me nothing and my puppy is still irritated. I admit I broke down this morning because I feel hopless. Like a bad new mommy. She's only 5 weeks old so I know she will whine a lot but she is itching like she has fleas. They checked her and she doesn't have them though. And her skin isn't red or swollen. The vet gave us special shampoo that's all natural and that didn't help either. My BF rubbed non-scented lotion into her skin a little and that didn't help either.  Help!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

scropper said:


> Oh I'm so glad I found this. We have had our puppy for two days and last night my bofriend and I both got NO sleep. She wasn't just whining for no reason, she was itching herself like crazy and whining while she itched and bit herself. I gave her a small bath in the sink with special puppy shampoo thinking that would help but it didn't. We took her to the vet this morning and they found NOTHING but some dandruff. I paid almost $100 for that whole visit for her to tell me nothing and my puppy is still irritated. I admit I broke down this morning because I feel hopless. Like a bad new mommy. She's only 5 weeks old so I know she will whine a lot but she is itching like she has fleas. They checked her and she doesn't have them though. And her skin isn't red or swollen. The vet gave us special shampoo that's all natural and that didn't help either. My BF rubbed non-scented lotion into her skin a little and that didn't help either.  Help!


One possibility is a food allergy. Foods that contain mostly cereal or grains are the most common cause.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

All I can is be strong and ignore the whining. Put the T-shirt that you wore that day in the crate with the pup. Also a warm water bottle in the crate may help. Put the crate by your bed and completely ignore the whining. Anytime you sweet talk to the puppy while it is whining you are positively reinforcing it. 

When I had my puppy I caved and put it in the bed with me. It worked wonders because whenever he stirred I knew he needed to go potty and we all got sleep... BUT now I have a 50lb dog that sleeps in the bed with my husband and I. He stays in the crate during the day. And honestly I haven't tried putting him in the crate now that he is 8 months old during the night. I just can't say no to those sweet sweet eyes! I'm such a sucker.


----------



## TD111 (May 4, 2009)

LoveMyBirdDog said:


> All I can is be strong and ignore the whining. Put the T-shirt that you wore that day in the crate with the pup. Also a warm water bottle in the crate may help. Put the crate by your bed and completely ignore the whining. Anytime you sweet talk to the puppy while it is whining you are positively reinforcing it.
> 
> When I had my puppy I caved and put it in the bed with me. It worked wonders because whenever he stirred I knew he needed to go potty and we all got sleep... BUT now I have a 50lb dog that sleeps in the bed with my husband and I. He stays in the crate during the day. And honestly I haven't tried putting him in the crate now that he is 8 months old during the night. I just can't say no to those sweet sweet eyes! I'm such a sucker.


That's so funny! My new pup is only 13 weeks and I let her sleep in the bed, I don't care I just can't not let her! She is half border collie/half lab so who knows how big she will get but I know she will probably be at least 40-50lbs. I just feel so bad I am a sucker too!


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I take a different approach with puppies...I don't ignore them. They're afraid. Afraid to be alone and abandoned. Ignoring doesn't accomplish what I want from my dogs. I want confidence and trust and I want to build that into our relationship.

I put the crate right next to my bed....close enough for me to reach down and lightly touch them.....just to reassure them that they are safe and not alone. My puppies have for the most part always slept through the night.

I do admit that as they get older, it takes a little extra work to teach them that being alone is OK but, by then, they have the maturity and confidence to handle it.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

Well this morning my boyfriend took our puppy back to her family for a few weeks. His sister is the one we got her from and they are keeping one or two of the puppies. For the next few weeks she will sowly wean her away from her siblings and my boyfriend took the crate over that we bought so she can get used to it there. His sister doesn't work so she kindly and selflessly offered to help us out and care for her 24/7. I hope by doing this she will be a little more prepared when we get her back. She's only 4 weeks right now. So waiting untill she's 7-8 weeks will be better I think. I just got a new job and it was out of the blue so I was thinking I had all the time in the world to get her used to living with us. (My boyfriend is out of work so he is home all day). I just feel so bad, like a bad new mommy. I can't stop crying.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

I think I'm going to go out to Petsmart tomorrow after work and pick up that diffuser by Comfort Zone and take it to my BF's sister's house where our puppy is staying. I think it will help her out. Or should I wait and get it once we have her? Because right now she's with her mommy and siblings. In a few days they are going to start keeping her in our crate we bought for her so she can slowly spend less time with them. Either way, I'm going to buy this!


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

Your puppy must be undergoing stress that leads him to whine and cry all evening. This can be due to many factors, on top of which is the premature separation anxiety that if must have experienced with its parent. Isolating your puppy may only cause it to feel scared and insecure. Give your puppy some time to settle down in his new environment. Give him toys in a permanent leisure environment where he can easily grow accustomed to. Then eventually get him used to your leaving and returning, as such that he will be able to integrate a routine.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

awww poor baby


----------



## maybe (Jun 17, 2009)

with my puppy, I slept on the ground next to her for the first couple days and kept her in her crate at night. 
whenever she'd whine and wouldn't settle down I'd gently hit the side of her crate until she calmed down and fell asleep. I now sleep on the couch where she can't see me and she's on the ground. she's usually totally quiet in her kennel now but if she has a hard time sleeping I turn the TV on low volume and she calms down right away.
every night I gradually turn the volume down and darken the room more and eventually the room will be totally dark with only picture on the TV, and after that I'll just leave the TV off altogether.

it's been working really well for me so far, you might want to try it.

p.s. - smaking the kennel didn't make her afraid of it. in fact- she wanders in there by herself most of the time. I've never had to tempt her with food or toys.


----------



## scropper (May 26, 2009)

maybe said:


> with my puppy, I slept on the ground next to her for the first couple days and kept her in her crate at night.
> whenever she'd whine and wouldn't settle down I'd gently hit the side of her crate until she calmed down and fell asleep. I now sleep on the couch where she can't see me and she's on the ground. she's usually totally quiet in her kennel now but if she has a hard time sleeping I turn the TV on low volume and she calms down right away.
> every night I gradually turn the volume down and darken the room more and eventually the room will be totally dark with only picture on the TV, and after that I'll just leave the TV off altogether.
> 
> ...


We tried smacking the crate with our puppy and it didn't work. The only thing that worked was taking her out and holding her until she fell back asleep. I tried leaving her in there to whine but she literally didn't stop for 5-10 minutes. We live in an apartment and can get in trouble with noisy dogs. 

But now she's doing a little better. We feed her a little later at night, and then normally she will get up around 1 AM and want to pee. Then she will have just a little puppy formula (she's still really young and she's not able to be with her mom anymore) and go back to sleep.


----------

